# gnash i youtube

## wodzik

zainstalowalem sobie gnasha i w sumie byl bym zadowolony, bo wszystkie flashowe reklamy sie pokazuja. kazda mozna spauzowac, zatrzymac, czy wlaczyc pelny ekran. problemem sa tylko wszelkiej masci playerki w flashu, bo zadne tuby i tym podobne nie chca dzialac jak nalezy. udalo sie komus uruchomic cos takiego? poza_tym jak wylaczyc wtyczke gnasha? bo zwykly flash mozna bez problemu wylaczyc w dodatkach firefoxa. zawsze mozna przekompilowac z -nsplugin, ale kompilowal mi sie tyle co kdebase, mimo ze ma tylko 2,7 M (mozliwe, ze kompilowalo sie tyle wlasnie dlatego, ze kompilowalo sie rownolegle z kdebase).

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## yoshi314

youtube albo google video chodzilo mi calkiem zgrabnie z swfdec. co do gnash - akurat to co mnie interesowalo nie chodzilo.

----------

## tallica

Ja też polecam swfdec, używam od kilku miesięcy. Działa wszystko to co potrzeba, typowy flash na stronach, youtube itp.

----------

## DtZ

Gnash z cvs'a też nie ma problemów z youtube.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Michal. wrote:*   

> Ja też polecam swfdec, używam od kilku miesięcy. Działa wszystko to co potrzeba, typowy flash na stronach, youtube itp.

 

Niestety nie mam w nim dzwięku na amd64, mam z flagami alsa ffmpeg gstreamer nawet i nadal zonk, potem stestuje gnasha z cvsa.

----------

## tallica

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Niestety nie mam w nim dzwięku na amd64, mam z flagami alsa ffmpeg gstreamer nawet i nadal zonk, potem stestuje gnasha z cvsa.

  Tutaj Ci nie pomogę... nie używam ALSAy  :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

tyle, ze gnash z cvsa sie nie kompiluje. ogolnie ebuild gnash-9999 jest skiepszczony i w paludisie sie wywala na rozpakowaniu zrodel, a po zamianie gnash-9999.ebuild.cvs na gnash-9999.ebuild wywala sie w srodku kompilacji.

```
libtoolize: Consider using `AC_CONFIG_AUX_DIR([libltdl/config])' in configure.ac.

libtoolize: Consider using `AC_CONFIG_MACRO_DIR([libltdl/m4])' in configure.ac.

processing .

Running aclocal -I macros  ...

configure.ac:2018: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(gcc_visibility_bug, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1973: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1993: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...

configure.ac:1975: CHECK_VISIBILITY_GCC_BUG is expanded from...

configure.ac:2018: the top level

Running autoheader...

configure.ac:2018: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(gcc_visibility_bug, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1973: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1993: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...

configure.ac:1975: CHECK_VISIBILITY_GCC_BUG is expanded from...

configure.ac:2018: the top level

Running automake --add-missing --copy  ...

configure.ac:2018: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(gcc_visibility_bug, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1973: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1993: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...

configure.ac:1975: CHECK_VISIBILITY_GCC_BUG is expanded from...

configure.ac:2018: the top level

configure.ac:24: installing `./config.guess'

configure.ac:24: installing `./config.sub'

Running autoconf ...

configure.ac:2018: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(gcc_visibility_bug, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1973: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1993: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...

configure.ac:1975: CHECK_VISIBILITY_GCC_BUG is expanded from...

configure.ac:2018: the top level

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/portage/net-www/gnash/files/amd64fpic-cvs.patch

 *   ( amd64fpic-cvs.patch )

!!! ERROR in net-www/gnash-9999:

!!! In epatch at line 2989

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

!!! Call stack:

!!!    * epatch (/var/tmp/paludis/net-www-gnash-9999/temp/loadsaveenv:2989)

!!!    * src_unpack (/var/tmp/paludis/net-www-gnash-9999/temp/loadsaveenv:4948)

!!!    * ebuild_f_unpack (/usr/libexec/paludis/0/src_unpack.bash:42)

!!!    * ebuild_main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:460)

!!!    * main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:479)

diefunc: making ebuild PID 31425 exit with error

die trap: exiting with error.

Install error:

  * In program paludis -i gnash:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When installing 'net-www/gnash-9999:0::gentoo':

  * Install error: Install failed for 'net-www/gnash-9999:0::gentoo'

Summary of failures:

* net-www/gnash-9999:0::gentoo: failure

Total: 1 package, 0 successes, 0 skipped, 1 failure, 0 unreached

Resume command: paludis --log-level qa --install --add-to-world-spec 'net-www/gnash' --serialised 0.25 'package;=net-www/gnash-9999:0::gentoo;installed;has_all_deps;P'

 * No unread news items found

```

----------

## unK

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> tyle, ze gnash z cvsa sie nie kompiluje. ogolnie ebuild gnash-9999 jest skiepszczony i w paludisie sie wywala na rozpakowaniu zrodel, a po zamianie gnash-9999.ebuild.cvs na gnash-9999.ebuild wywala sie w srodku kompilacji.

 

Bo trzeba mu zaaplikować patche, które są w /usr/portage/net-www/gnash/files (przed wywołaniem autogen.sh), i wywalić ten, który jest w overlayu, wtedy ruszy, dzisiaj tak skompilowałem. Tyle, że dźwięku nie było we flashach ~~ Może to coś z obsługą ffmpeg? Nie wiem czemu, ale ta flaga jest zamaskowana w najnowszym ebuildzie z portage, a z obsługą gstreamera nie próbowałem, bo go nie mam i mieć nie zamierzam.

----------

## Drwisz

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Michal. wrote:*   Ja też polecam swfdec, używam od kilku miesięcy. Działa wszystko to co potrzeba, typowy flash na stronach, youtube itp. 
> 
> Niestety nie mam w nim dzwięku na amd64, mam z flagami alsa ffmpeg gstreamer nawet i nadal zonk, potem stestuje gnasha z cvsa.

 

Hmm... ja dźwięk mam, tylko trochę rozjechany z obrazem. Tylko z flagą "alsa". Wersja 0.6.6.

----------

## DtZ

Też czas temu miałem problemy z ebuildem gnasha z portage. Teraz używam overlaya z http://www.thepetersclan.com/node/53. Wszystko kompiluje się bez problemów.

----------

## one_and_only

[OT]

A za to beta Adobowego Flasha (10_beta20080702+Opera-9.51), która pojawiła się dzisiaj w portage ma, na moje oko, duuuuużo lepszą wydajność na full screenie niż poprzednie, lepszą niż 9 na windowsie  :Smile:  Przynajmniej takie mam odczucia u siebie, na słabym sprzęcie.

[/OT]

----------

## wodzik

dodalem overlaya, ale dalej sie nie kompiluje. przynajmniej wersja cvs, bo ta z  brancha sie nawet nie sciaga.

@one_and_only: masz moze ebuilda?

----------

## one_and_only

Jest w portage, jak coś to też tu: http://kamil.w.ds14.agh.edu.pl/netscape-flash-10_beta20080702.ebuild

----------

## wodzik

pokazuje takie cos:

```
../libltdl/ltdl.c:32:25: error: lt__private.h: No such file or directory

../libltdl/ltdl.c:33:23: error: lt_system.h: No such file or directory

../libltdl/ltdl.c:34:25: error: lt_dlloader.h: No such file or directory

```

luklam ten plik i faktycznie jest tam #include "lt__private.h", ale nie ma tych plikow. tylko mi sie to nie kompiluje, czy wszystkim? na razie szukam gdzies tych plikow, moze jak sie je wrzuci podczas kompilacji moze pojdzie ;]

co do netscape-flash faktycznie jest, po_prostu uwaza, ze netscape-flash-10_beta20080702 jest starszy.

----------EDIT--------------

pliki sa, ale w katalogu, libltdl. zamienilem kawalek:

```
#include "lt__private.h"

#include "lt_system.h"

#include "lt_dlloader.h"

```

na

```
#include "libltdl/lt__private.h"

#include "libltdl/lt_system.h"

#include "libltdl/lt_dlloader.h"

```

zobacze czy sie skompiluje ;]

------------EDIT2----------

prawie. pokazuje teraz:

```
../libltdl/libltdl/lt__glibc.h:81:19: error: slist.h: No such file or directory

```

zagladam do pliku, jest jak byk:

#include <slist.h>

tyle, ze nie mam takiego pliku ;/

-------------EDIT3---------

zmiana #include <slist.h> na #include "slist.h".

kurde co za patalachy ten kod pisaly. przeciez powinni sprawdzic czy sie kompiluje i poprawic. chyba ze cos nie tak jest z patchami.... jak sie skompiluje i bedzie dzialac daje solved, jak nie chyba daje spokoj i czekam, az ktos mi zapoda jakis sensowny sposob zainstaloania, bi recznie poprawiac pliki nie jest fajnie.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Arfrever

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> pokazuje takie cos:
> 
> ```
> ../libltdl/ltdl.c:32:25: error: lt__private.h: No such file or directory
> 
> ...

 

Te problemy były spowodowane przez nieprzystosowanie do "sys-devel/libtool-2*".

----------

## wodzik

byly? a jest na to jakis patch? bo zachowuje sie tak od tygodnia i dalej nie poprawili

----------

## unK

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> byly? a jest na to jakis patch? bo zachowuje sie tak od tygodnia i dalej nie poprawili

 

A czytałeś mojego posta w tym temacie?

----------

## Thurion

Witam mam mały problem z kompilacja ;/

```
staticline40703 max # emerge swfdec

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.15" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.20 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.19 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.17 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "media-libs/swfdec-0.6.6-r1" [ebuild])

```

```

staticline40703 max # emerge -s gst-plugins-base

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : gst-plugins-base ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  media-libs/gst-plugins-base

      Latest version available: 0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.10.14

      Size of files: 1,587 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.net/

      Description:   Basepack of plugins for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## SlashBeast

A przeczytałeś chociaz dokumentacje Gentoo!? Wyraźnie portage zwraca Ci uwage, ze ten pakiet wymaga Gentoo testing a Ty jedziesz na słowie kluczowym x86, możesz dodać te pakiety do package.keywords i łyknie.

----------

## wodzik

@unK: mozesz napisac jak dla idioty, jak zaaplikowac ta late, bo mecze sie z nia juz z godzine i jakos nie moge...

----------

## unK

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> @unK: mozesz napisac jak dla idioty, jak zaaplikowac ta late, bo mecze sie z nia juz z godzine i jakos nie moge...

 

http://pastebin.com/m75eea314

A do katalogu files przenieś oba patche dla gnasha z portage i wywal ten z overlaya. Jak chcesz zbudować z ffmpeg, to musisz jeszcze w pliku /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/package.use.mask wykomentować linijkę maskującą flagę ffmpeg dla gnasha.

----------

## wodzik

trzeba bylo od razu napisac, ze trzeba przerobic ebuilda. sie skompilowalo, ale filmy na youtube czasem dzialaja, a czasem nie, a dotego czasem nie pokazuje sie player, tylko sam film. na wrzucie nic mi sie nie udalo odpalic. jak zacznie dzialac znosnie dam solved ;]

----------

